# Things that confuse you...



## Blue in Munich (Aug 18, 2019)

Weâ€™ve got random irritations and things that gladden the heart, how about things that just confuse or lifeâ€™s little oxymorons? 

Prompted by seeing a motorcyclist riding a bike with crash bars to protect the engine in the event he comes off; whilst wearing shorts on the legs that will hit the deck before the crash bars do their bit. Why?


----------



## SammmeBee (Aug 18, 2019)

Indeed motorbikes - why do they think different rules apply to them on the road!!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 18, 2019)

People on a sunny day who drive wearing sunglasses and headlights on.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 18, 2019)

Imaginary numbers in maths


----------



## IainP (Aug 18, 2019)

!?   ?!

Are you exclaiming, or asking a question, or something else?


----------



## bobmac (Aug 18, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Imaginary numbers in maths 

Click to expand...

I agree 110%


----------



## larmen (Aug 18, 2019)

DNA, chromosomes and genes, what is the difference?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 18, 2019)

bobmac said:



			People on a sunny day who drive wearing sunglasses and headlights on.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair many cars now have automatic headlights so they come on and off without the driver knowing. I've just driven back from Newcastle through bright sunshine, rain showers, the odd black cloud. I had my sunglasses on the whole way but no doubt the auto headlights came on every so often.


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 18, 2019)

I find time dilation tricky.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 18, 2019)

The many different forms of gender we are now supposed to acknowledge and accept without question.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2019)

Gender â€œfluidityâ€ - complete nonsense

Either Male or female , no such thing as gender neutral


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 18, 2019)

My wife


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Gender â€œfluidityâ€ - complete nonsense

Either Male or female , no such thing as gender neutral
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. 2 genders, the rest are mental disorders.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 18, 2019)

How Magnets workðŸ¤¯


----------



## chrisd (Aug 18, 2019)

How Crystal Palace can play so crap


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 18, 2019)

How aeroplanes, particularly the long haul sized ones, get in the air and then stay up there.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 18, 2019)

Cricket. No idea. The guy with the wooden bit seems to have to wave it about, whilst trying to avoid making contact with the hard ball thingy that is trying to hit him. I thought the idea was to hit the ball with it, but it doesn't look like it.

Goldfish. Why keep goldfish? They don't give much back, not like a dog. Fetch? Not going to work.


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 18, 2019)

"Garlic bread"


----------



## IanG (Aug 18, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Absolutely. 2 genders, the rest are mental disorders.
		
Click to expand...

Guys, the very existence of biologically intersex people (see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intersex) would I hope make you consider whether things are as cut and dried as you seem to imagine.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 18, 2019)

Why is it that the earth with it's gravitational pull doesn't suck the moon into us


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 18, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Why is it that the earth with it's gravitational pull doesn't suck the moon into us
		
Click to expand...

It does, that is what keeps it in orbit.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 18, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			"Garlic bread"
		
Click to expand...

How that phrase can be funny when said multiple times by a stand up comedian.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How aeroplanes, particularly the long haul sized ones, get in the air and then stay up there.
		
Click to expand...

Bernoulli theroum. Easy when you know how.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 18, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			Bernoulli theroum. Easy when you know how.
		
Click to expand...

But they are so big and heavy ðŸ¤¯ðŸ¤¯ðŸ˜±


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 18, 2019)

Why are all spin bowlers so ugly?


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 18, 2019)

More hair growing in your nose and ears than on your head ðŸ˜¬


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			But they are so big and heavy ðŸ¤¯ðŸ¤¯ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean. I know how it's done and it is amazing that simple air pressure can lift them off the ground.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 18, 2019)

larmen said:



			DNA, chromosomes and genes, what is the difference?
		
Click to expand...

 genes are not allowed on a golf course


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 18, 2019)

Why I can never stay awake for the whole of the Match of the Day but find it hard to sleep past 4 in the morning.


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2019)

Joe Root as captain of England


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2019)

How you can hit a ball well in warming up and then step over the road to the first tee and play as though you're a new golfer


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 18, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Why is it that the earth with it's gravitational pull doesn't suck the moon into us
		
Click to expand...

It is happening, and it will just take a long, long long time.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 18, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			I know what you mean. I know how it's done and it is amazing that simple air pressure can lift them off the ground.
		
Click to expand...

And I read somewhere that the difference between the air pressure above & below the wing is the equivalent of a baby's breath.


----------



## SammmeBee (Aug 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How you can hit a ball well in warming up and then step over the road to the first tee and play as though you're a new golfer
		
Click to expand...

All about loft.....


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 18, 2019)

SammmeBee said:



			All about loft.....
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming you mean the acronym of lack of f@#$&$#  talent


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 18, 2019)

Avocado. Why?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 18, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Why is it that the earth with it's gravitational pull doesn't suck the moon into us
		
Click to expand...

This part I get - it's also speeding 'away from' (or 'across') us at just the right amount to balance the gravitational pull, so the result is an orbit.
Oh. Be thankful that's what happens, otherwise we would have 'fallen' into the sun long ago!

What I would like someone to explain is why it's always the same face of the moon we  - except for a few astronauts - see!


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 18, 2019)

Maninblack4612 said:



			It is happening, and it will just take a long, long long time.
		
Click to expand...


The moon is getting away from us, not getting closer. Eventaully we will lose or grip on it, The moon is what makes our planet so stable.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 18, 2019)

Cucumbers. Who in their right mind likes cucumbers? Why is it that although they're almost completely water the repeat on me for hours?

Another thing that confuses me is when I see a BMW with flashing indicators. Does the driver know he's indicated?


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 18, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			This part I get - it's also speeding 'away from' (or 'across') us at just the right amount to balance the gravitational pull, so the result is an orbit.
Oh. Be thankful that's what happens, otherwise we would have 'fallen' into the sun long ago!

What I would like someone to explain is why it's always the same face of the moon we  - except for a few astronauts - see!
		
Click to expand...


The moon is tidally locked so the it takes the same time to  rotate as to orbit the earth so we only ever see the one side.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Cucumbers. Who in their right mind likes cucumbers? Why is it that although they're almost completely water the repeat on me for hours?

Another thing that confuses me is when I see a BMW with flashing indicators. Does the driver know he's indicated?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 18, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			The moon is tidally locked so the it takes the same time to  rotate as to orbit the earth so we only ever see the one side.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the completely useless 'non-explanation'! I know it's tidally locked! I know that term, others on this forum might not, though might know the answer to my query! 

I'd like to know WHY (as in 'how come') it's tidally locked!


----------



## SammmeBee (Aug 18, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			I'm assuming you mean the acronym of lack of f@#$&$#  talent


Click to expand...

No idea what you mean.....?!  Itâ€™s all about the loft on the tee on the 1st at RA....


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 18, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			This part I get - it's also speeding 'away from' (or 'across') us at just the right amount to balance the gravitational pull, so the result is an orbit.
Oh. Be thankful that's what happens, otherwise we would have 'fallen' into the sun long ago!

What I would like someone to explain is why it's always the same face of the moon we  - except for a few astronauts - see!
		
Click to expand...




robinthehood said:



			The moon is tidally locked so the it takes the same time to  rotate as to orbit the earth so we only ever see the one side.
		
Click to expand...




Foxholer said:



			Thanks for the completely useless 'non-explanation'! I know it's tidally locked! I know that term, others on this forum might not, though might know the answer to my query!

I'd like to know WHY (as in 'how come') it's tidally locked!
		
Click to expand...



you asked why its always the same face we see.......

If you want to know about tidal locking and how it happens then thats a much longer explanation, which would probably be easier to link to rather than type it out my self.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 28020

Click to expand...

No just go straight on or turn right.
BM did this to me today, went to overtake him and he turned right in front of me Â£&#+* hole.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 18, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Thanks for the completely useless 'non-explanation'! I know it's tidally locked! I know that term, others on this forum might not, though might know the answer to my query!

I'd like to know WHY (as in 'how come') it's tidally locked!
		
Click to expand...

The answer is unfortunately 'because it is'  The moon rotates about its axis at the same proportional rate that it rotates around the earth, resulting in the same side always pointing towards us. Why this happens is an enigma, just like the ratio of the Moon and the Sun when in alignment with the earth that creates a total ecclipse.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 19, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			The answer is unfortunately 'because it is'  The moon rotates about its axis at the same proportional rate that it rotates around the earth, resulting in the same side always pointing towards us. Why this happens is an enigma, just like the ratio of the Moon and the Sun when in alignment with the earth that creates a total ecclipse.
		
Click to expand...

Total versus Partial eclipses isn't an issue - as the period of the 2 cycles involved are different. It's the absolute harmony of lunar rotation and orbit that indeed, appears to be an enigma. Though it's not! It's all about gravity and the interaction of the Earth and moon. The same effect, tidal locking that RH quoted means our days are getting longer too!

And indeed, the (almost) perfect ratio of sizes/distance is another - though perfect total eclipse isn't always the case, as the moon's slightly elliptic orbit means the ratio of sizes varies slightly.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 19, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Total versus Partial eclipses isn't an issue - as the period of the 2 cycles involved are different. It's the absolute harmony of lunar rotation and orbit that indeed, appears to be an enigma. Though it's not! It's all about gravity and the interaction of the Earth and moon. The same effect, tidal locking that RH quoted means our days are getting longer too!

And indeed, the (almost) perfect ratio of sizes/distance is another - though perfect total eclipse isn't always the case, as the moon's slightly elliptic orbit means the ratio of sizes varies slightly.
		
Click to expand...

Or you could say god did it, as many do.


----------



## NearHull (Aug 19, 2019)

Entropy and enthalpy in thermodynamics -  never understood it , and â€˜J notationâ€™ - who needs to know the square root of minus one anyway.
Both of the above risked my sanity back in day and I gave up on my HNC studies after completing 18 months of the 2 year course and concentrated on beer and girls.
Never regretted it until I came to leave the forces and needed higher formal qualifications to get the interviews.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 19, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Avocado. Why?
		
Click to expand...

I'll raise you an aubergine


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 19, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Or you could say god did it, as many do.
		
Click to expand...

That could also explain the shoddy workmanship!


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 19, 2019)

why you would come to Scotland on  a sight seeing tour, if you were blind??


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 19, 2019)

If it is tourist season... 
Why can't I shoot them?


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 19, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Cucumbers. Who in their right mind likes cucumbers? Why is it that although they're almost completely water the repeat on me for hours?

Another thing that confuses me is when I see a BMW with flashing indicators. Does the driver know he's indicated?
		
Click to expand...

My dogs adore cucumbers. They'll demolish a whole one in seconds. I decided to put some in my cheese sandwich and tasted the blighter for hours later. Told David to slap me if I EVER suggest eating cucumber again!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 19, 2019)

So much confuses - me but for starters. Bike gears. So the left shifter moves the chain on the front chain ring and the right one the rear. So how come the front one has to be in the big ring to go up a gear and the rear one the opposite? How come the bigger chain ring on the front adds tension and the opposite on the back? Is it termed "up" or "down" a gear when you change to add resistance??

On my hybrid there is a middle front chain ring to contend with and, whilst the numbers tell me which gear I'm in, I have to take a moment everytime to think "am I moving the chain up or down on the front and/or up or down on the rear to figure which shifter to use". So I know if it's using gravity it's the easy flick changer and if it's moving up the rings it's the other one but why are they opposite??


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 19, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			My dogs adore cucumbers. They'll demolish a whole one in seconds. I decided to put some in my cheese sandwich and tasted the blighter for hours later. Told David to slap me if I EVER suggest eating cucumber again!
		
Click to expand...

out two love mini Cucumbers, and Carrots, in fact Rupert eats just about anything, only ever turned his nose up at white crab meat... which is starnge as the silly bugger will eact a dead crab on the beach


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 19, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			out two love mini Cucumbers, and Carrots, in fact Rupert eats just about anything, only ever turned his nose up at white crab meat... which is starnge as the silly bugger will eact a dead crab on the beach
		
Click to expand...

Veggies and fruit right up there as top treats for ours, except celery - I get that. Barley sort of ate it with a curled lip and Daisy kept looking at him and trying it again before spitting it out!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I agree 110%
		
Click to expand...

LOL - very subtle 

How my TVs get a broadband signal - and lose it - and when they lose it how Netflix keeps working when HD channels don't...


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 19, 2019)

Why / how does an e appear on my computer screen, when I type e on my keyboard? Ok, so simply, I typed the e key, but look beyong that, hmm.
A computer is a massive number of switches, on / off, that is that. Binary. So if I chain loads of switches together, I can get an e? Bet I don't.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 19, 2019)

People using language in a literal context who get irate when you point that out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 19, 2019)

How computers work. How software gets written. It is gibberish, not even a proper language but somehow this gibberish tells a bit of metal in a computer or maybe even just a pcb to do something and it does it. Blows my mind.

Similar for phone calls. I can be in Spain, press buttons on a mobile phone and speak to someone as clear as you like in the UK. The spoken word is taken, scrambled, sent, re-assembled and comes out the other end sounding like me. Magic stuff that we take for granted.


----------



## larmen (Aug 19, 2019)

Radio or TV. How get an areal exactly the bit of information out of the air which makes what I want to see or listen too. Frequency is one bit of it, but what after that?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 19, 2019)

An aerial is a metal stick. I have no idea how it does anything.


----------



## Slime (Aug 19, 2019)

Cycle helmets not being compulsory.
Cucumber, garlic, onions and ketchup ................. I could go on.
The new handball laws.
Skype ........................ 12,000 miles and it's like they're standing next to you.
Man United's transfer policy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			C
Man United's transfer policy.
		
Click to expand...

Infinitely more puzzling than how computers, mobiles or TV signals work


----------



## Slime (Aug 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Infinitely more puzzling than how computers, mobiles or TV signals work
		
Click to expand...

I'm baffled by them all.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 19, 2019)

Whr would w  b  if w  didn't hav  any  's  

Edward Woodward was always pleased that 'd's didn't disappear


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 19, 2019)

bobmac said:



			...
Edward Woodward was always pleased that 'd's didn't disappear
		
Click to expand...

He ran up quite a bill for light bulbs though!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 19, 2019)

Why anyone watches the likes of Love Island, "celebrity" shows or the Kardashian trolls.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 19, 2019)

List of moments of inertia, still struggle with this.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 19, 2019)

How some people...
A. Manage to pass their driving tests..
B. Manage to make it past adolescence without dying.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			How some people...
A. Manage to pass their driving tests..
B. Manage to make it past adolescence without dying.
		
Click to expand...

I blame the instructors.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 19, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			So much confuses - me but for starters. Bike gears. So the left shifter moves the chain on the front chain ring and the right one the rear. So how come the front one has to be in the big ring to go up a gear and the rear one the opposite? How come the bigger chain ring on the front adds e thetension and the opposite on the back? Is it termed "up" or "down" a gear when you change to add resistance??

On my hybrid there is a middle front chain ring to contend with and, whilst the numbers tell me which gear I'm in, I have to take a moment everytime to think "am I moving the chain up or down on the front and/or up or down on the rear to figure which shifter to use". So I know if it's using gravity it's the easy flick changer and if it's moving up the rings it's the other one but why are they opposite??
		
Click to expand...

If you look down on the gears from the rear wheel 
The crank (big one ) goes from small on left to big on right.
The rear wheel gears go from big to small left to right.
Because the chain is on the same side of the frame they are opposite.

I use thum easy down a gear ,finger hard up a gear.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2019)

Me and my inability to organise myself anymore. Forgetting more and more stuff that I would normally remember easily and making so many silly mistakes with basic tasks. When did I become old


----------



## chrisd (Aug 20, 2019)

Thermos flasks, they keep hot stuff hot and cold stuff cold  - how does it know ?


----------



## Mudball (Aug 20, 2019)

How they let Pogba take the Penalty when the scores are level??


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 20, 2019)

Lesbians that look like men,& are attracted to women that look like men ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 20, 2019)

I am confused as to why I regularly get told I need some anger management...

When the actual solution, to my angst, is for fewer people to pee me off!


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 20, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Thermos flasks, they keep hot stuff hot and cold stuff cold  - how does it know ?
		
Click to expand...

Insulation that resists changes in temperature, rather than promoting heating or cooling.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 20, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Insulation that resists changes in temperature, rather than promoting heating or cooling.
		
Click to expand...

Think it was said with tongue in cheek


----------



## chrisd (Aug 20, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think it was said with tongue in cheek
		
Click to expand...

It was an old joke but sad to see it fly over the head of some


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 20, 2019)

That some feel Boris is somehow exempt from the custom and practice of calling political figures childish/disparaging names...


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2019)

How things just decide to cease working one day. e.g. Our TV, when we try and watch something on Netflix nowadays there's a 50% chance it'll just boot you back out of Netflix altogether. No idea why. Nothing changed, it just started doing that one day.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 20, 2019)

New Customers only policies. Why pliss off your current paying customers? Baffling


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			How things just decide to cease working one day. e.g. Our TV, when we try and watch something on Netflix nowadays there's a 50% chance it'll just boot you back out of Netflix altogether. No idea why. Nothing changed, it just started doing that one day.
		
Click to expand...

Turn it off then on again, works every time


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Turn it off then on again, works every time 

Click to expand...

Well, no, it's been doing this for months. TV has been on and off again plenty of times!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Well, no, it's been doing this for months. TV has been on and off again plenty of times!
		
Click to expand...


Off properly like at the plug?
What about uninstalling the app and doing a fresh install?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2019)

Beezerk said:




Off properly like at the plug?
What about uninstalling the app and doing a fresh install?
		
Click to expand...

Netflix actually came with the telly so not really an option. There's a button for it on the remote and everything. I did do a whole process of turning it off by the plug and resetting it etc as instructed by a Netflix help person, this fixed it that one occasion, and then next time it was back to booting us out again. I just gave up and started casting it from the phone app instead.


----------



## Cake (Aug 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			How things just decide to cease working one day. e.g. Our TV, when we try and watch something on Netflix nowadays there's a 50% chance it'll just boot you back out of Netflix altogether. No idea why. Nothing changed, it just started doing that one day.
		
Click to expand...

My 5 year old Sony TV does this a lot - have worked out it is the internet connection that determines if Netflix works or not (no error message).  I have multiple wifi access points in the house and if, for whatever reason, the TV has connected to an upstairs one rather than the one in the kitchen then it will fail, so I have to reconnect it to the kitchen node in settings (and I can prioritise the TV bandwidth as well which helps) then it is OK.  A bit of a pain, but the TV is perfectly fine apart from this niggle, so I can live with it until the TV needs replacing.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2019)

Cake said:



			My 5 year old Sony TV does this a lot - have worked out it is the internet connection that determines if Netflix works or not (no error message).  I have multiple wifi access points in the house and if, for whatever reason, the TV has connected to an upstairs one rather than the one in the kitchen then it will fail, so I have to reconnect it to the kitchen node in settings (and I can prioritise the TV bandwidth as well which helps) then it is OK.  A bit of a pain, but the TV is perfectly fine apart from this niggle, so I can live with it until the TV needs replacing.
		
Click to expand...

Strange. Ours is also a Sony circa 2014. But, the TV is right next to the Wifi router though and we only have the one.


----------



## Cake (Aug 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Strange. Ours is also a Sony circa 2014. But, the TV is right next to the Wifi router though and we only have the one.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried it with a wired connection to the router?  Might help if it is some weird wifi issue (occasionally my TV will completely lose its wifi connectivity; won't even see any networks when scanning, which necessitates a reboot).


----------



## fundy (Aug 20, 2019)

Serial thread starters on this forum (not to mention some of the responses too)


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2019)

Cake said:



			Have you tried it with a wired connection to the router?  Might help if it is some weird wifi issue (occasionally my TV will completely lose its wifi connectivity; won't even see any networks when scanning, which necessitates a reboot).
		
Click to expand...

Could try that.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 20, 2019)

Technology issues, failures and complaints, yet people wanting more technology to replace simplicity just for the sake of it


----------



## User62651 (Aug 20, 2019)

The old man with the dog in Kilmelford who regularly insists on walking with said dog on the A816 carriageway for several hundred metres, waving at every passing vehicle, walking on the side of the road with no pavement and no verge, instead of using a very wide pavement put there specifically for people to walk on, on the other side of the road.

Forces cars to pull wide or stop as they have to pull into the other lane to make room for him. Making life needlessly more risky for himself, his dog and other road users.

Makes no sense.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 20, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			The old man with the dog in Kilmelford who regularly insists on walking with said dog on the A816 carriageway for several hundred metres, waving at every passing vehicle, walking on the side of the road with no pavement and no no verge, instead of using a very wide pavement put there specifically for people to walk on, on the other side of the road.

Forces cars to pull wide or stop as they have to pull into the other lane to make room for him. Making life needlessly more risky for himself, his dog and other road users.

Makes no sense.
		
Click to expand...

Up there with cyclists that think one-way systems don't apply to them in city centres.


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 20, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Up there with cyclists that think one-way systems don't apply to them in city centres.
		
Click to expand...

Some don't, although they should signed posted if that's the case.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 20, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Lesbians that look like men,& are attracted to women that look like men ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

I cannot ever get my head round the scenario we have at our club. Two transgender women who are together in a relationship - is that a lesbian relationship or something else??


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			How things just decide to cease working one day. e.g. Our TV, when we try and watch something on Netflix nowadays there's a 50% chance it'll just boot you back out of Netflix altogether. No idea why. Nothing changed, it just started doing that one day.
		
Click to expand...

I have a wife like that.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 20, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I cannot ever get my head round the scenario we have at our club. Two transgender women who are together in a relationship - is that a lesbian relationship or something else??
		
Click to expand...

Something else covers it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I cannot ever get my head round the scenario we have at our club. Two transgender women who are together in a relationship - is that a lesbian relationship or something else??
		
Click to expand...

I'm a bit intrigued by this one. Were they women or men originally? Have they fully transformed or still have their original biology but dressing and identifying as the other gender?


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 20, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm a bit intrigued by this one. Were they women or men originally? Have they fully transformed or still have their original biology but dressing and identifying as the other gender?
		
Click to expand...

I have tried to work it out but can't. Both were men and both fully transformed.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I cannot ever get my head round the scenario we have at our club. Two transgender women who are together in a relationship - is that a lesbian relationship or something else??
		
Click to expand...

If they've both fully become women then I suppose that makes them lesbians - or they may identify as pansexual. But really, it's just a relationship of two people, and I don't see anything confusing about that.


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			If they've both fully become women then I suppose that makes them lesbians - or they may identify as pansexual. But really, it's just a relationship of two people, and I don't see anything confusing about that. 

Click to expand...

"Hear hear"


----------



## Slime (Aug 20, 2019)

Why did Kamikaze pilots wear helmets?
Why is abbreviation such a long word?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 20, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I have tried to work it out but can't. Both were men and both fully transformed.
		
Click to expand...

How do you feel with them in your changing rooms?
Wouldnâ€™t bother me to much the other way around but some folk are stuck in the dark ages.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 20, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			How do you feel with them in your changing rooms?
Wouldnâ€™t bother me to much the other way around but some folk are stuck in the dark ages.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't bother me in the slightest but I think some find it difficult.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 20, 2019)

Slime said:



			Why did Kamikaze pilots wear helmets?
Why is abbreviation such a long word?
		
Click to expand...

Why is there a D in Fridge but no D in Refrigerator...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 20, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I cannot ever get my head round the scenario we have at our club. Two transgender women who are together in a relationship - is that a lesbian relationship or something else??
		
Click to expand...

I think that that might be an LGBTQ++ relationship


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 20, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I cannot ever get my head round the scenario we have at our club. Two transgender women who are together in a relationship - is that a lesbian relationship or something else??
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that,as if I wasnâ€™t confused enough ðŸ¤¯.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			If they've both fully become women then I suppose that makes them lesbians - or they may identify as pansexual. But really, it's just a relationship of two people, and I don't see anything confusing about that. 

Click to expand...

I agree. 

Why would there be any need to provide any label to them. 

Surely their orientation and relationship is irrelevant.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 20, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Doesn't bother me in the slightest but I think some find it difficult.
		
Click to expand...

I think the more important question is.. do they play the menâ€™s section or the womanâ€™s?  Everything else is irrelevant


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 20, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			I agree.

Why would there be any need to provide any label to them.

Surely their orientation and relationship is irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

If they are not men and not women what locker room do they use?
This is a big problem in schools in the USA and they want their own toilets etc.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 20, 2019)

Why so many health workers are grossly overweight.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 20, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Why is there a D in Fridge but no D in Refrigerator...

Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s a â€œDâ€ I canâ€™t find one in my fridge? Lol.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 20, 2019)

Mudball said:



			I think the more important question is.. do they play the menâ€™s section or the womanâ€™s?  Everything else is irrelevant
		
Click to expand...

Ladies. I'm ok with that. Perhaps in time hormone testing will have to be at grass roots level of sport. On the basis that they have to take oestrogen, I imagine their testosterone levels are lower but one does hit it a mile (in all directions).


----------



## Slime (Aug 20, 2019)

Why is a building not a built, once the building has been completed?


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 20, 2019)

How you actually pronounce Chorizo, there seems to be about thirty different ways of saying it.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 20, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			How you actually pronounce Chorizo, there seems to be about thirty different ways of saying it.
		
Click to expand...

On a similar theme...silent letters...why?


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 20, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			So much confuses - me but for starters. Bike gears. So the left shifter moves the chain on the front chain ring and the right one the rear. So how come the front one has to be in the big ring to go up a gear and the rear one the opposite? How come the bigger chain ring on the front adds tension and the opposite on the back? Is it termed "up" or "down" a gear when you change to add resistance??

On my hybrid there is a middle front chain ring to contend with and, whilst the numbers tell me which gear I'm in, I have to take a moment everytime to think "am I moving the chain up or down on the front and/or up or down on the rear to figure which shifter to use". So I know if it's using gravity it's the easy flick changer and if it's moving up the rings it's the other one but why are they opposite??
		
Click to expand...

It is to do with gear ratios, and which gear is the driver and which is the driven. In simplistic terms, imagine the big gear has 100 teeth and the smaller gear has 25 teeth.
1) If the big gear is driving the smaller gear, then for every full revolution of the big gear the small gear will have for revolutions. A ratio of 4:1. On a bike you go faster but it is harder to pedal.
2) If the small gear was driving the big gear, it would take 4 revolutions of the small gear to make the big gear rotate once. A ratio of 1:4. On a bike you you go slow for what seems like a lot of effort.
Also, the derailers are spring loaded in one direction, from the large gears to the smaller gears. Ie "downhill" . You require force when you change "up" the rings as you are going against the spring tension.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 20, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			My dogs adore cucumbers. They'll demolish a whole one in seconds. I decided to put some in my cheese sandwich and tasted the blighter for hours later. Told David to slap me if I EVER suggest eating cucumber again!
		
Click to expand...

I watched a funny clip on Facebook showing that lots of Cats are terrified of cucumbers.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 20, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			I watched a funny clip on Facebook showing that lots of Cats are terrified of cucumbers.

Click to expand...

I saw that too but the weird hairless ones love it!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 20, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			It is to do with gear ratios, and which gear is the driver and which is the driven. In simplistic terms, imagine the big gear has 100 teeth and the smaller gear has 25 teeth.
1) If the big gear is driving the smaller gear, then for every full revolution of the big gear the small gear will have for revolutions. A ratio of 4:1. On a bike you go faster but it is harder to pedal.
2) If the small gear was driving the big gear, it would take 4 revolutions of the small gear to make the big gear rotate once. A ratio of 1:4. On a bike you you go slow for what seems like a lot of effort.
Also, the derailers are spring loaded in one direction, from the large gears to the smaller gears. Ie "downhill" . You require force when you change "up" the rings as you are going against the spring tension.
		
Click to expand...

I have read that about ten times and it's like "eureka I've got it" and then read it again to memorise it and confuse myself afresh! I'm going to read another 10 times and see where I'm at. I think I'm struggling to conceive that one revolution of the front chainring can equal anything but one on the rear...and vice versa.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 20, 2019)

The Brexit thread..  about 4 people who are shouting at each other based on entrenched view of the world and that the other side is wrong.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 20, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I have read that about ten times and it's like "eureka I've got it" and then read it again to memorise it and confuse myself afresh! I'm going to read another 10 times and see where I'm at. I think I'm struggling to conceive that one revolution of the front chainring can equal anything but one on the rear...and vice versa.
		
Click to expand...

Try thinking of it this way; keeping the 100 tooth driving gear, you would need a 100 link length of chain to pass round it.  The 25 tooth driven gear needs only a 25 link piece of chain to wrap round it.  So when the 100 link chain moves once round the driving gear, it will go 4 times round the driven gear, thus turning the driven gear 4 times for every 1 turn of the driving gear. 

As regards the layout of the cogs, your lower gears need the big ring at the wheel (gear block) and the small ring at the pedals (chainset).  The higher gears need the small ring at the block & the big ring at the chainset.  By putting them on opposing sides of their respective blocks, it tends to keep the chain in the straightest possible line, thus increasing mechanical efficiency & reducing wear.

And if you want to work out how low or high your gears are, divide the teeth on the chainset by the teeth on the block and multiply by the diameter of the rear wheel in inches.  On a bike with a 30-40-52 chainset and a 13-30 block, the highest gear would be 52/13 x 27 = 104 (hard work) and the lowest would be 30/30 x 27 = 27 (very easy).  If you know all the intermediates you can work out what each gear actually is and how many overlap/duplicate.  

Or you can just ride the bike.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 20, 2019)

Slime said:



			Why did Kamikaze pilots wear helmets?
Why is abbreviation such a long word?
		
Click to expand...

Kamikaze â€œhelmetsâ€ werenâ€™t for protection against death but to allow them to fly their ships into their targets.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 20, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I have read that about ten times and it's like "eureka I've got it" and then read it again to memorise it and confuse myself afresh! I'm going to read another 10 times and see where I'm at. I think I'm struggling to conceive that one revolution of the front chainring can equal anything but one on the rear...and vice versa.
		
Click to expand...

Think of it like a clock .
One revolution of the big finger = only one hour of the little finger.
this is done through gears.


----------



## larmen (Aug 20, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			Also, the derailers are spring loaded in one direction, from the large gears to the smaller gears. Ie "downhill" . You require force when you change "up" the rings as you are going against the spring tension.
		
Click to expand...

When I learned to properly index bike gears, that is when I learned that you can learn everything on YouTube. And later on I was annoyed that bar end shifters donâ€™t index.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 20, 2019)

Kim Kardashian (or 'The Kardashians).... why r people so obsessed with them..


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 20, 2019)

Imurg said:



			On a similar theme...silent letters...why?
		
Click to expand...


Yes, in the word â€œScentâ€ is it the S or the C which is silent??ðŸ¤”


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Why don't all car manufacturers design their boots big enough to take a full bag of golf clubs  .
They must be losing out on a lot of sales for the sake of a couple of inches.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 21, 2019)

Slime said:



			Why is a building not a built, once the building has been completed?
		
Click to expand...

It's worse than that, once it's built, it becomes a new build


----------



## Slab (Aug 21, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			New Customers only policies. Why pliss off your current paying customers? Baffling
		
Click to expand...

Although that could be countered with the 'amnesia effect' that current customers get about the deal they got when they were new customers


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 21, 2019)

Last night in Alloway I really did see a diddy two seat Smart car pulling a trailer.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 25, 2019)

Why do all Australian cricket fans wear "the outfit"?
They must be the Newcastle fans of cricket ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Why do all Australian cricket fans wear "the outfit"?
They must be the Newcastle fans of cricket ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Mind, that could apply to British Lions followers as well. I guess it's a 'we are on tour' mentality.


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 25, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Why do all Australian cricket fans wear "the outfit"?
They must be the Newcastle fans of cricket ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I'm not going to biteâš½ï¸ðŸ˜¬ðŸ
"Toon Army.........cobber "


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 26, 2019)

Confused as to why all sorts of names get thrown into the hat as to who is the prems worst ref... When it really should be obvious to all, that week in week out, Mike Dean is the only genuine candidate for that 'accolade'...


----------



## Imurg (Aug 26, 2019)

Warm air rises.
So upstairs gets warmer the further into the day.
If warm air rises why doesn't it rise out of the windows and into the atmosphere..?
Why does it stay in the room and suffocate me..?


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Warm air rises.
So upstairs gets warmer the further into the day.
If warm air rises why doesn't it rise out of the windows and into the atmosphere..?
Why does it stay in the room and suffocate me..?
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t it due to the amazing insulation we have in our houses?


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 26, 2019)

the amount of dead Badgers along the A96 between Inverness and Nairn, counted at least 8 this morning, spread out a fair distance though there were more between the airport and nairn than before it???


----------



## Imurg (Aug 26, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			the amount of dead Badgers along the A96 between Inverness and Nairn, counted at least 8 this morning, spread out a fair distance though there were more between the airport and nairn than before it???
		
Click to expand...

Their only enemy is us.
There's nothing big enough in the UK to take out a Badger.
So they've got little fear of something they can't see.
They see headlights coming towards them and just think...
"Yeah? Come on then..let's 'ave ya if you think you're hard eno....."


----------



## bobmac (Aug 26, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Warm air rises.
So upstairs gets warmer the further into the day.
If warm air rises why doesn't it rise out of the windows and into the atmosphere..?
Why does it stay in the room and suffocate me..?
		
Click to expand...

If you've got a hatch into your loft, open it and leave it open


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 26, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Their only enemy is us.
There's nothing big enough in the UK to take out a Badger.
So they've got little fear of something they can't see.
They see headlights coming towards them and just think...
"Yeah? Come on then..let's 'ave ya if you think you're hard eno....."
		
Click to expand...

sure, but its the sheer number of them, i would'nt think there would be that many, but there must be, judging my the amound killed by cars


----------



## larmen (Aug 26, 2019)

If it is hot and you use a fan it cools you down. Yet a fan assisted oven cooks the food faster ...


----------



## Slime (Aug 26, 2019)

Why does nobody make mouse flavoured cat food?


----------



## Slime (Aug 26, 2019)

How do saucepan manufacturers make Teflon stick to a pan?


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 26, 2019)

Hyphenated.

Non-hyphenated ðŸ¤”


----------



## Slime (Aug 26, 2019)

Why has the word lisp got an 's' in it .................................. always thought that was a bit cruel.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			Why has the word lisp got an 's' in it .................................. always thought that was a bit cruel.
		
Click to expand...

On a similar theme, why did they call the fear of long words Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia?


----------



## Dando (Aug 26, 2019)

Why was it my fault when mrs D kicked the dogs water bowl over


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 26, 2019)

Dando said:



			Why was it my fault when mrs D kicked the dogs water bowl over
		
Click to expand...

Because you were in the same house mate ðŸ¤”


----------



## Imurg (Aug 26, 2019)

If moths like the light so much why don't they come out in the day..?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 26, 2019)

Imurg said:



			If moths like the light so much why don't they come out in the day..?
		
Click to expand...

They don't like light, they like dark. The reason that they bump into light bulbs is because they are trying to get into the dark behind the light. But obviously the light is 360 degrees so they can't get behind the light. If you use a directional desk light that only shines in one direction they don't have the same problem.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 26, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			They don't like light, they like dark. The reason that they bump into light bulbs is because they are trying to get into the dark behind the light. But obviously the light is 360 degrees so they can't get behind the light. If you use a directional desk light that only shines in one direction they don't have the same problem.
		
Click to expand...

So what you're saying is that they're thick as......


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 26, 2019)

Imurg said:



			So what you're saying is that they're thick as......
		
Click to expand...

So tempting to finish that sentence either with the obvious word or with the name of a forum member but as I'd like to stay infraction free I think I'll refrain.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 26, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			So tempting to finish that sentence either with the obvious word or with the name of a forum member but as I'd like to stay infraction free I think I'll refrain.
		
Click to expand...

Now you have got me thinking!


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 26, 2019)

Looking in an estate agents window in Christchurch, and seeing a beach hut for sale.

A beach hut.

On Mudeford sand spit.

For Â£275000.

A flipping beach hut.


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 26, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Looking in an estate agents window in Christchurch, and seeing a beach hut for sale.

A beach hut.

On Mudeford sand spit.

For Â£275000.

A flipping beach hut.
		
Click to expand...

And I bet it's sold by the weekend.........


----------



## Slab (Aug 27, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			the amount of dead Badgers along the A96 between Inverness and Nairn, counted at least 8 this morning, spread out a fair distance though there were more between the airport and nairn than before it???
		
Click to expand...




patricks148 said:



			sure, but its the sheer number of them, i would'nt think there would be that many, but there must be, judging my the amound killed by cars
		
Click to expand...

Are you really asking why there's so many dead badgers on the road that runs right past *Cull*oden


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 27, 2019)

Slab said:



			Are you really asking why there's so many dead badgers on the road that runs right past *Cull*oden 

Click to expand...

no. i'm not asking anything, its in the title of the tread

oh and its doesn't go past it anyway


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 27, 2019)

Lawn bowls matches are played to an uneven number [15,21 etc]
It generally leaves you at the wrong end of the green to where you started from where the clubhouse/kit/toilets/bar etc is situated.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 27, 2019)

A selfie my daughter posted on WhatsApp.  She is wearing a cap that has writing on it.  The writing is back to front?  I am confused.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 27, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Lawn bowls matches are played to an uneven number [15,21 etc]
It generally leaves you at the wrong end of the green to where you started from where the clubhouse/kit/toilets/bar etc is situated.
		
Click to expand...

Surely that's just so it can't end a draw though?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 27, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A selfie my daughter posted on WhatsApp.  She is wearing a cap that has writing on it.  The writing is back to front?  I am confused.
		
Click to expand...

Often when you use the front-facing camera it takes it as a mirror image photo for some reason. Maybe it's easier to frame it without having to move left for the image to right, etc.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Often when you use the front-facing camera it takes it as a mirror image photo for some reason. Maybe it's easier to frame it without having to move left for the image to right, etc.
		
Click to expand...

It was a iPhone selfie.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 28, 2019)

Selfies and taking pictures of your food ...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 28, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It was a iPhone selfie.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps not a selfie, but a picture of her looking at a mirror......


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Perhaps not a selfie, but a picture of her looking at a mirror......
		
Click to expand...

Nah - wasn't just her - there were four of them in the picture - taken at an Ariana Grande concert in the concourse of the O2.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 28, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Nah - wasn't just her - there were four of them in the picture - taken at an Ariana Grande concert in the concourse of the O2.
		
Click to expand...

You didn't say that
Perhaps the hat was inside out, or back to front........who knows.


----------



## Neilds (Aug 28, 2019)

iPhone photos taken with the front camera are always back to front, no idea why


----------



## fundy (Aug 28, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Looking in an estate agents window in Christchurch, and seeing a beach hut for sale.

A beach hut.

On Mudeford sand spit.

For Â£275000.

A flipping beach hut.
		
Click to expand...


you couldve come and said hello for a beer!


----------



## Siolag (Aug 28, 2019)

Bruce Springsteenâ€™s militant following.


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm not confused by it just confused how I feel about it




Cant believe I've only just found out they put a roof over them!


----------



## JamesR (Aug 28, 2019)

The idea that Rory McIllroy has only had an *average *career


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2019)

Neilds said:



			iPhone photos taken with the front camera are always back to front, no idea why
		
Click to expand...

eh?  So every 'selfie' I have ever seen is back to front?  Does that not mean that every picture taken using a front facing lens of a phone will be back to front?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 28, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			eh?  So every 'selfie' I have ever seen is back to front?  Does that not mean that every picture taken using a front facing lens of a phone will be back to front?
		
Click to expand...

Phones have a front camera and a back camera, you can switch between the two when you are in the camera app on your phone. From the posts being made here if you use the front one it is like a mirror, if you use the back one it is normal. I always use the back camera on mine, no idea why I just do, and so have never encountered this issue.

In answer to your last question, if people taking selfie's use the back camera it will not be back to front, if they use the front one it will be. That is how I understand the responses.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Phones have a front camera and a back camera, you can switch between the two when you are in the camera app on your phone. From the posts being made here if you use the front one it is like a mirror, if you use the back one it is normal. I always use the back camera on mine, no idea why I just do, and so have never encountered this issue.

In answer to your last question, if people taking selfie's use the back camera it will not be back to front, if they use the front one it will be. That is how I understand the responses.
		
Click to expand...

Not being a selfie taker - do folks not *always *take selfies looking at the screen - so looking at the front facing camera?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 28, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not being a selfie taker - do folks not *always *take selfies looking at the screen - so looking at the front facing camera?
		
Click to expand...

Never taken one so I don't know. I've not thought about that before, I always thought they just guessed at the picture they were taking . You are probably right .


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 28, 2019)

I appreciate I am well ahead in terms of years...

But, two 'older' generation chaps discussing the technicalities of taking selfies... Really!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 28, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I appreciate I am well ahead in terms of years...

But, two 'older' generation chaps discussing the technicalities of taking selfies... Really!
		
Click to expand...

You can only imagine the "pout" as well......


----------



## bobmac (Aug 28, 2019)

I saw a very short man taking his own picture, it was an elfie


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 28, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I appreciate I am well ahead in terms of years...

But, two 'older' generation chaps discussing the technicalities of taking selfies... Really!
		
Click to expand...

That's brutal , but fair. In my defence I could sense SILH was not grasping the replies so my aim was to simplify for him what others had already posted. I then got drawn in and left myself open for your post. It's a fair cop.

On the plus side, I will never be the one annoying you by obstructing a monument, picture, view etc whilst taking a selfie. Those people drive me nuts.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 28, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I saw a very short man taking his own picture, it was an elfie
		
Click to expand...

This one is easy.............




Shelfie


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not being a selfie taker - do folks not *always *take selfies looking at the screen - so looking at the front facing camera?
		
Click to expand...

Mostly yes. The vast majority of 'selfies' will appear mirror-imaged, but I think some phones have a setting to correct/flip the image back before you upload it. But most people don't bother.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 28, 2019)

since most people are not symetrical, and have a 'better side', this makes no sense.


----------



## Slime (Aug 28, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			since most people are not symetrical, and have a 'better side', this makes no sense.
		
Click to expand...

Taking a selfie makes no sense to me.
I know what I look like ............................... but if I ever forget, I just look at my brother!


----------



## Neilds (Aug 28, 2019)

Apparently it is because we are used to seeing ourselves in a mirror so this is why the selfie is reversed. If you have an iPhone, you need a separate app to swap it back


----------



## Slime (Aug 28, 2019)

Why do they sterilize the needles for lethal injections?


----------



## Slime (Aug 28, 2019)

Why doesn't Tarzan have a beard?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 28, 2019)

Why do men have nipples?

It just is.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 29, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Mostly yes. The vast majority of 'selfies' will appear mirror-imaged, but I think some phones have a setting to correct/flip the image back before you upload it. But most people don't bother.
		
Click to expand...

Now that makes sense.  Though I suspect that most folks who take selfies don't realise that their pictures are back to front


----------



## larmen (Aug 29, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			But most people don't bother.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of people haven't realised. Me included, but then, I might have taken 5 selfies since the front facing camera was invented.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 29, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Why do men have nipples?

It just is.
		
Click to expand...

Because nipples develop before the sex organs do so we all have them.
Evolution


----------



## bobmac (Aug 29, 2019)

Slime said:



			Why doesn't Tarzan have a beard?
		
Click to expand...

Why does the Pope have to wear glasses?


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 29, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Why does the Pope have to wear glasses? 

Click to expand...

So he can look down at the unemployed


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 29, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Why is it that the earth with it's gravitational pull doesn't suck the moon into us
		
Click to expand...

It does but the moons rotational force pushes it away.


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 29, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			It does but the moons rotational force pushes it away.
		
Click to expand...

The moon is getting further away, ever so slowly though.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 29, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			The moon is getting further away, ever so slowly though.
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Neilds (Aug 30, 2019)

Super models?!?! 
How is walking up and down wearing clothes that will never see the high street or average person, considered a job? And a highly paid one at that?

I know this will be a hard one to digest by those on the forum that wear loudmouth tops, cargo shorts and black socks on the course but the fashion industry baffles meðŸ¤ª


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 30, 2019)

Neilds said:



			Super models?!?!
How is walking up and down wearing clothes that will never see the high street or average person, considered a job? And a highly paid one at that?

I know this will be a hard one to digest by those on the forum that wear loudmouth tops, cargo shorts and black socks on the course but the fashion industry baffles meðŸ¤ª
		
Click to expand...

It is very confusing when they wear ridiculous outfits on the catwalk, made of random objects and all sorts of things that people don't wear in real life. I don't really know why an industry exists to model clothes people don't wear. It would make more sense to display them as art in a gallery or something.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It is very confusing when they wear ridiculous outfits on the catwalk, made of random objects and all sorts of things that people don't wear in real life. I don't really know why an industry exists to model clothes people don't wear. It would make more sense to display them as art in a gallery or something.
		
Click to expand...

reminds me of the most awkward experience of my life. Was with my Mrs in Harrods, she liked designer handbags. She didn't care if they were knock offs. Louis Vuitton staff spotted her with this big loud bag (i had bought her off ebay for like 50 quid) and they were all over her being nice (we initially thought they were going to confiscate it and destroy the bag!), we got dragged into a 'private' catwalk event, where there were about 5 of the richest hags you have ever seen watching. Literally half a meter from these models wearing the most ridiculous clothes ever, then they tried to give us the sales patter after. we could not get out of there fast enough!! Well, after i had polished off 4 glasses of what i assume was very expensive champagne!


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It is very confusing when they wear ridiculous outfits on the catwalk, made of random objects and all sorts of things that people don't wear in real life. I don't really know why an industry exists to model clothes people don't wear. It would make more sense to display them as art in a gallery or something.
		
Click to expand...

Publicity


----------



## Slime (Aug 30, 2019)

Why my provisional or 3rd off the tee is always bullet straight and about 240yds!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 30, 2019)

Why is there only 1 Monopolies commission


----------



## Hitdaball (Aug 30, 2019)

That a stray tea towel only needs to get within 2inch of the power button on the induction job for it start alarming to tell me it is covered up, but when I wish to turn it on to cook I need to apply the same pressure as an elephant sitting on a drumstick to get the thing working.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2019)

Slime said:



			Why my provisional or 3rd off the tee is always bullet straight and about 240yds!
		
Click to expand...

We all know we're suppose to hit the provisional first


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 3, 2019)

Why, when people register on the Organ Donation Register do relatives still have to be asked for their permission? The donor has given permission that should be the end of it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168841861651451904


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2019)

Why is 'below par' an accepted metaphor for something that is sub-standard, when all of us here know that being below par is actually a good thing??


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 6, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			That a stray tea towel only needs to get within 2inch of the power button on the induction job for it start alarming to tell me it is covered up, but when I wish to turn it on to cook I need to apply the same pressure as an elephant sitting on a drumstick to get the thing working.
		
Click to expand...

Because the pressure that your thumb applying is irrelevant, itâ€™s that your thumb doesnâ€™t reduce the light to the sensor below enough 
Perhaps you have hands of a girl , or the sensor  underneath isnâ€™t centred to the markings on the glass


----------



## sam85 (Sep 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Why is 'below par' an accepted metaphor for something that is sub-standard, when all of us here know that being below par is actually a good thing??
		
Click to expand...

I have always thought of par as average, if you think about it it really is only in golf where "below par" is good.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2019)

sam85 said:



			I have always thought of par as average, if you think about it it really is only in golf where "below par" is good.
		
Click to expand...

But I figured 'par' was a word that comes _from _golf in the first place! Could be wrong.


----------



## sam85 (Sep 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			But I figured 'par' was a word that comes _from _golf in the first place! Could be wrong. 

Click to expand...


You most likely are right but I had seen the word par used long before I had any kind of interest in golf so I always assumed it to mean average.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			But I figured 'par' was a word that comes _from _golf in the first place! Could be wrong. 

Click to expand...

I would hazard a guess that it will be long before golf was invented and golf used it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2019)

sam85 said:



			You most likely are right but I had seen the word par used long before I had any kind of interest in golf so I always assumed it to mean average.
		
Click to expand...

A quick Google, Par comes from a latin word meaning equal. First recorded around 1615. Pre-dates golf then.

Every day is a learning day.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Why do cricketers have to cover their tattoos with bandages?


----------



## Slime (Sep 7, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Why do cricketers have to cover their tattoos with bandages?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they're worried they'll smudge.


----------



## Neilds (Sep 8, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Why do cricketers have to cover their tattoos with bandages?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s to stop them hurting their poor little elbows when they dive on the rough grass


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 8, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Why do cricketers have to cover their tattoos with bandages?
		
Click to expand...

The boring answer is largely twofold. One, diving on the square will strip your skin and you only have to do that once or twice to realise it is not fun. The squares will be hard from about June onwards and often bare if you are on an old wicket. Bad enough for normal skin but if you strip skin with a tattoo on the tattoo is then ruined (they could have thought about that prior to having the tattoo but they don't ðŸ¤”).

Second up, it will likely be a bowler that has these. They wont be bandages as such, they will have an element of compression to them. This helps circulation, helps relaxes the muscles in their arms a little to avoid tendinitis, tennis elbow etc.

Apologies that the answer isn't a funny one ðŸ˜¥


----------



## Slime (Sep 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The boring answer is largely twofold. One, diving on the square will strip your skin and you only have to do that once or twice to realise it is not fun.* The squares will be hard from about June onwards and often bare *if you are on an old wicket. Bad enough for normal skin but if you strip skin with a tattoo on the tattoo is then ruined (they could have thought about that prior to having the tattoo but they don't ðŸ¤”).

Second up, it will likely be a bowler that has these. They wont be bandages as such, they will have an element of compression to them. This helps circulation, helps relaxes the muscles in their arms a little to avoid tendinitis, tennis elbow etc.

Apologies that the answer isn't a funny one ðŸ˜¥
		
Click to expand...

I remember, back in the day, when we used to play cricket on grass!
I know, sounds ridiculous, doesn't it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 8, 2019)

Slime said:



			I remember, back in the day, when we used to play cricket on grass!
I know, sounds ridiculous, doesn't it.
		
Click to expand...

Club grounds don't have 6-12 wickets across the width of a square. The outfield will be fine but diving on a compressed square will not be fun. They are diving on it regularly, not just once a week on a Saturday. If I was in the covers I'd be bandaged up. Not much need at third man though ðŸ˜„


----------

